# Miller's Ferry Crappie



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

5th Annual Wilcox Area Chamber Big Crappie Tournament and 30-day Crappie Derby.... April 14th. 

Y'all come join us. Always a fun time and I think this spring is going to be great for crappie fishing on Miller's Ferry Lake. If you don't get here on the 14th, come anytime until May 13th to fish for the $80,000+ in tagged crappie.

See www.wilcoxareachamber.org for all the information.


----------

